# Other Animals > Other Pets >  New baby snapping turtle got some questions on tank size and what to feed him/her

## amphiboy77

how big should the tank be and how much will he eat before choking? oh and can i feed him crickets and meal worms? :Smile:

----------


## KINGblackPHINEX

ok post a comparison picture would be helpfull if possible and just feed him small enough portions were you wouldnt think he would choke better to be safe then sorry and my guess would be as little guys, they eat mostly "meat"...fish, insects, worms, etc. But they need more and more vegetable matter as they grow. so yes if you could possibly get him to eat the worms sure but as far as crickets im possibly thinking maybe not because it just doesnt seem right

----------


## amphiboy77

can i keep alligator snapping turtles and common snapping turtles together as babys?

----------


## amphiboy77



----------


## Tyler

Id memory serves the alligator will get a lot bigger alot faster and are strict carnivores their entire lives

----------


## KINGblackPHINEX

i would probably say as tiny as that yes but if they get any bigger probably not for fear of them eating eat other

----------


## newbiefrogger12

One adult snapper will eventualy need a 400 gallon tank or a 400 gallon stock. If its an aligator snapping turtle you will need a 600 gallon tank. For feeding get a high quality turtle food like mazuri or reptomin feed once a day. You act as his head is hollow than you give him the amount that you will think will fit in there. After you have had him for 6 months start feeding every other day. Any more quesions just ask. I own 3 turtles and have done extencive receserge on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## findiviglio

> how big should the tank be and how much will he eat before choking? oh and can i feed him crickets and meal worms?


Hello,

Please see this article I've written on snapping turtle care, based on 30+ yrs working with them at the Bx Zoo and in my collection; other articles are linked there as well.  Re Diet - important to provide small whole minnow and other fishes (pre-killed easiest, as they are not very good at catching them when young) as a Calcium source (UVB not needed but may be useful).  Earthworms, blackworms (sold as tropical fish food) impt also.  Eventually, add Reptomin food sticks or another  hgih quality turtle food, along with freeze dried prawn/shrimp.  Crickets fine as treat, but do not rely upon them as a basis of the diet.  Mealworms not worthwhile.  Please feel free to post further questions after the article linked above. I don't see a way to be notified of responses here, on this thread...so please post on my blog so that I'll know to get back to you (I won't be able to check back here unless notified of a response) Best,  Frank

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> 


 Awwww so cute!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amphiboy77

thanks for the info. im also trying to ake homemade food any recipes would help.

----------


## amphiboy77

thx! his name is bowzer. he is really tiny but very aggressive :Big Grin:

----------

